# 2013 Chevy Tahoe Whtie noise issue after install



## clewtini (Apr 8, 2018)

I just got done installing my Kenwood DDX375BT headunit with a Maestro Data link. Everything powers on, works, plays music, steering wheel controls work, etc. With that being said, during the install the factory GM5(w.e the number is) harness for the radio was spliced, I know with the maestro it is plug and play -- though I accidentally spliced the connectors to the maestro due to reading the wiring diagram wrong. 

Now whenever the head unit is on, I hear a faint white noise from the far rear passenger speaker and also the rear pass door speaker (99% sure these two are on the same channel). Though not much else out of the other car speakers. There is a very very very faint white noise but it is significantly different than the speakers in question. 

I am curious if anyone knows where I can locate a factory wiring diagram for the factory plugs. I want to verify I have the correct wires to their companions. Though, I do need some suggestions on why there is a static white noise. Could I possibly have a bad ground? Could there be a bad connection somewhere? Interference? Please shoot over some suggestions please!


----------

